# Barcelona to Alicante



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

The train,plane or bus,please help the best way down to Alicante?
Fed up now with the far east have booked a flight for next week to look around the area that I would like to settle in. Flying into Barcelona,travelling down to Alicante area,and be there for 3 weeks looking at the area ,houses etc

Is there a good rail/ bus service down to Alicante from Barcelona,and have looked at car hire rates ,all around £300 for 20 days ,It sounds OK


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Train, plane or bus - all are possible.

I have done all of these, except the bus option. Bus is probably cheapest, train second cheapest if you look online for specials. Probably most expensive is flying.

You say you are renting a car, so that could also be an option - rent in Barcelona and drive to Alicante.

Which you choose will probably come down to personal preference, cost and the amount of luggage you will be taking.

You might find this page some help
Barcelona to Alicante | How to Get from Barcelona to Alicante

It says there are no flights from Barcelona to Alicante. This is not true - I have flown Barcelona to Alicante many times. Take a look at Spanair
http://www.spanair.com/web/en-gb/


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Excellent Thanks,

Did manage to find the train times from Barcelona. Renting a car in Barcelona is more expensive ,but thanks for the attachment , gave the mileage,not as far as I thought,good option to book a car at airport.

Thanks


----------

